# No Knead Bread with potato water



## LadyCook61 (Jan 24, 2010)

I tried potato water instead of plain old water , really noticed more taste to the bread.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 24, 2010)

LadyCook61 said:


> I tried potato water instead of plain old water , really noticed more taste to the bread.


Now that sounds wonderful. Care to share?
kades


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 24, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Now that sounds wonderful. Care to share?
> kades


 
I used the master recipe from Artisan bread 5 Min. a day but use potato water instead of plain tap water.  I had boiled some potatoes for mashed potatoes for dinner and use that.


----------



## Alix (Jan 24, 2010)

Ladycook, do you know where to find that recipe? I've never made it before. It sounds like a good idea.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 24, 2010)

Alix said:


> Ladycook, do you know where to find that recipe? I've never made it before. It sounds like a good idea.


Alix, I have the book "Artisan Bread in 5 min. a day" 
Here's a link to the recipe.

http://www.italianchef.com/nokneadbread.html


----------



## Constance (Jan 24, 2010)

You could have made vodka instead...

Just kidding...the bread sounds good. I am bread challenged, though.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 24, 2010)

Constance, have you tried the NYT bread or the recipe linked above?  Easy peasy, and soooo good.  Give 'er a try!


----------

